# What Do You Think Likely Caused The Crash Of Flight MH370?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Firstly my condolences to the lost of human lives. I sincerely hope this horrible event never happens again to anybody. 

Based on what you have read and or heard, what in your opinion was the likely cause of the disappearance of the flight MH370?

Poll is anonymous.


----------

